
Universal, reusable virus deactivation system for respiratory protection (2017) - KylarkJ
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep39956
======
ipsum2
(2017). Also, no pictures of the mice with the masks on.

The methods section seems pretty easy to replicate, just dissolve some salt in
water (concentrations in paper), soak it in the masks, and dry in a low-temp
oven.

~~~
FriedPickles
Now that it's free and easy to take photos and videos, I don't understand why
research papers don't come with copious attached media showing methods.

~~~
s1dev
Journals often charge extra publication fees per figure. Any supplementary
material also needs to be available decades from now

~~~
gchamonlive
Can somebody in the academia explain to me the upsides of using journals to
publish articles?

~~~
allovernow
Institutional momentum and lack of legitimate alternative.

~~~
gchamonlive
cloud computing is relatively cheap, could't the universities themselves or
labs host their publications? I mean, the contents of the paper should be
enough by itself to prompt momentum, otherwise is it worth publishing the
paper at all?

------
KylarkJ
TLDR • 100% survival rate was observed in mice infected with virus penetrated
through salt-coated filters. • Mice exposed to a dose penetrated through the
bare filter showed rapid body weight loss, followed by death within 10 days
after infection • (PP) microfiber filter, was coated with NaCl salt as an
active virus negation unit • The coating formulations contained surfactant to
enhance wetting of saline solution on the surface of hydrophobic PP fibers •
The coating solution was prepared by dissolving sodium chloride NaCl in
filtered DI water under stirring at 400 rpm and 90 °C, followed by the
addition of Tween 20 to a final concentration of 29.03 w/v% of NaCl and 1 v/v%
of Tween 20. • the mask bare PP filters were pre-wet to contain approximately
600 μL of coating solution by incubating overnight at room temperature. Any
remaining dry areas were removed by applying gentle strokes with tweezers to
the filters while immersed in the coating solution. Subsequently, the filters
were deposited in the desired volume of coating solution (0, 100, 300, 600,
900 and 1200 μL, of which corresponding membranes are abbreviated as
Filterwet, Filterwet+100μL, Filterwet+300μL, Filterwet+600μL, Filterwet+900μL,
and Filterwet+1200μL, respectively) on petri dishes (60 × 15 mm; Fisher
Scientific) to control the amount of NaCl per unit area and dried in an oven
(Isotemp Incubator, Fisher Scientific) at 37 °C for 1 day.

------
KylarkJ
surfactant (Tween 20) is probably important for crystals to form on filter
fibers and not bee loose in filter Could dishwasher soup or or Washing machine
powder do the job?

~~~
AstralStorm
Those might work if you pick one without anionic surfactants. (Those will bind
sodium creating soapy residue.)

Most importantly, use deionised water, and measure how much salt is on the
actual mask. (Electrical impedance submerged in deionised water vs reference
mask would work.)

~~~
amluto
Are you sure you aren’t thinking of calcium? Sodium carboxylates and sodium
lauryl sulfate should already be bound to as much sodium as they want.

------
qwerty456127
So how do we possibly use this? What if I soak regular mask (I have a cache of
simple ones, not surgical) in a strong saline solution and then dry it - how
much effective is it going to be against flu and 2019-nCoV?

~~~
wongarsu
Without testing it, it seems unlikely you would get enough airflow. If it
works at all then only through a perfectly sealing mask, as others point out.
Maybe treating the filter of a cheap air purifier could have positive effects
against airborne diseases indoors?

------
shele
It is almost not a study about filters, but a study about an ad hoc vaccine by
partially inactivating the virus by drying it on a surface with salt and
surfactant.

~~~
Angostura
Perhaps a 'virocide', but not a vaccine, since those prompt mobilisation of
the body's immune system.

------
imvetri
Human and rats share some genes. But there are gene characteristics that are
unique to one but can't be found in other.

Namely

1\. Disrespect / fail to see / Ignore the presence of life in other species.
3\. Superior complexity + Good thinking skills = Degrading survival instinct &
arise of misconception-delusional science logics.

~~~
imvetri
Yo downvoters. I'm counting for those 4 downvoters and everyone else who had
much more less courage to at least put effort to talk.

Argue back

~~~
SirSavary
Not entirely sure what you expect people to "argue back". Why not dial down
the hostility and request a debate instead?

